# Stella's 33G Fluval Studio



## Stella Blue (Feb 6, 2011)

Here is Stella's 33G Fluval Studio!!

Completely stock...

*Equipment*
Fluval 205 filter
Fluval E200 heater
48 watt 26' GLO Double T5 

*Plants*
Giant Hair grass
Java Moss
Java Ferns
Marimo Balls

*Inhabitants*
RCS
CRS
Dwarf Puffer

This tank has been set up for about a year and we totally love the low maintenance of it  The last photo is proof of the puffer! I never feed the puffer... he's got plenty of shrimp-lets and snails to eat!!


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

That's crazy that you only have 1 dwarf puffer in the 33g but tons of shrimp. Looks great though.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Amazing


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

I love the studio series, great asthetics and yours looks very nice and lush.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That moss is growing in nice. Sweet tank


----------



## drazend (Sep 17, 2012)

You have given me a great idea, I'm currently looking for driftwood, and have access to some old hardwood, but it's all fairly straight. Most of what I've seen in tanks has been gnarled and branchy. I really like the looks of your Java ferns attached to the straight boards. I love the moss wall growing in the background too, and am jealous of your hair grass... I just can't make myself pay $8 for a small square of dwarf hair grass at the LFS since I'm a newbie to all this, I feel like it would be a waste...

In any case Beautiful tank! I love that puffer too!


----------



## Stella Blue (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words!!

I lost the puffer..... he got stuck between the moss wall mesh and the glass  I was really bummed....

But life goes on.... and the aquarium has become over run by shrimp and snails  I tossed a half dozen assassin snail in there a few weeks ago, shouldn't be long before they clean the place up!

I'm kinda undecided if i wanna another Puffer?

Here's a few photos i took at dinner time!!


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hello the pictures are not showing up but I am guessing it looks as good or even better than it did when it was started. I would get a trio of puffers and see if they would breed for you and that would help the snail population.


----------



## Stella Blue (Feb 6, 2011)

fishboy199413 said:


> Hello the pictures are not showing up


Opps.... i fixed it!


----------



## J.mccollum (Apr 29, 2012)

good looking tank


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Shrimp crazy


----------



## Stella Blue (Feb 6, 2011)

J.mccollum said:


> good looking tank


Thanks!! 



GMYukonon24s said:


> Shrimp crazy


Totally shrimp crazy... come get some!!

The assassin are going to town


----------

